# Gargraves flex track prices



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

What company has the best price on S gauge Gargraves Flex track
Thanks everyone for all the help I've been given. Larry


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have been getting Gargraves O gauge switches from Just Trains of Delaware lately. I don't know if it's the best price, but it is a good bit less than going right to Gargraves. Their link for S gauge Gargraves comes up blank, but I bet if you call them, they will give you a good price and have it drop shipped to you from Gargraves.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Larryhyco said:


> What company has the best price on S gauge Gargraves Flex track
> Thanks everyone for all the help I've been given. Larry


Call GarGraves themselves at 1-315-483-6577. Ask for either Tom or Mike. They're great people with an excellent product who will treat you fairly every time. They ship right from their factory... I consider them more than just a store, they're my good friends.. Their father, Don,now passed, worked on my Dad's, now passed, trains years ago, and now they work on some of my trains. Funny how life works.....


----------



## Larryhyco (Feb 22, 2017)

flyernut said:


> Call GarGraves themselves at 1-315-483-6577. Ask for either Tom or Mike. They're great people with an excellent product who will treat you fairly every time. They ship right from their factory... I consider them more than just a store, they're my good friends.. Their father, Don,now passed, worked on my Dad's, now passed, trains years ago, and now they work on some of my trains. Funny how life works.....


I wanted a good recommendation and I think there is no better than this. I will be calling them direct Thanks you!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Larryhyco said:


> I wanted a good recommendation and I think there is no better than this. I will be calling them direct Thanks you!!


Their product is wonderful!!!.. It's a family run business, and in fact one of them went to high-school with my wife. I'm glad I could!!..As an after-thought, they also make 2 rail O gauge with wooden ties for display purposes. You won't be sorry with their products.


----------

